# Alan Young from Mr. Ed Dies at the Age of 96



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2016)

I often watched this show as a kid and got a kick out of it, RIP Alan.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 20, 2016)

I always watched Mr. Ed. I read years ago they put peanut butter on the roof of his mouth to make him move his lips like that. I don't know if that was true or not. Allen Young was great in the show. I don't remember seeing him in to many other shows after that.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2016)

I guess he had a show before Mr. Ed, but that was just a bit before my time.


----------



## Underock1 (May 20, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I always watched Mr. Ed. I read years ago they put peanut butter on the roof of his mouth to make him move his lips like that. I don't know if that was true or not. Allen Young was great in the show. I don't remember seeing him in to many other shows after that.



Our kids really enjoyed that growing up. We used to watch it together.


----------



## jnos (May 20, 2016)

Mr. Ed was an old favorite along with Davy Crockett and Hopalong Cassidy. RIP, Alan.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 21, 2016)

I remember watching Mr Ed.  Funny!  

RIP Alan.  He was born as Angus Young. 

Curious to see what other shows he was on.....found he was born in North England (Tyne and Wear) but moved to Edinburgh (dad was Scottish) as a toddler.  Moved to Canada at age 6, then to the US late teens where he did a radio show.  

Seems he did a lot of voices on shows.  Here's a list of everything he did:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0949241/

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0949241/bio?ref_=nm_ov_bio_sm


----------



## oldman (May 21, 2016)

I remember seeing him in the H.G. Welles movie, "The Time Machine." (I am referring to the 1960 version.) He actually played two roles in that movie; one was a scientist with a Scottish accent and in the other role, he was the son of the Scottish scientist. Check this YouTube clip out at the 1:03 mark:


----------



## Ameriscot (May 21, 2016)

He did a lot of Scottish accents in cartoons, etc.

We have a Scotttish friend named Young.  Wonder if they are related.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 21, 2016)

oldman said:


> I remember seeing him in the H.G. Welles movie, "The Time Machine." (I am referring to the 1960 version.) He actually played two roles in that movie; one was a scientist with a Scottish accent and in the other role, he was the son of the Scottish scientist. Check this YouTube clip out at the 1:03 mark:



Funny if the movie was in black and white he would've recognized as Wilbur. It's scary to see the progression of how many age, some good some bad. Or even think you saw them before over played reruns.

Wilburrrr

RIP


----------

